# .



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Thats a good question. Humans are empathic and have mirror neurons as a primary form of socialization. These mirror neurons can replicate what is processed externally and form an internal reaction. So your opposite may be externally your opposite but in intermingling there is this process of taking in who they are within yourself. So you become less yourself and more the combination of the two. So the opposition may have a sort of "nemesis" dynamic but it could also offer an opportunity for change. 

So if change is desired, it's good. If you or one of you is totally accepting who they are... Probably remain different from them. Look the other way. Turn a blind eye. 

Find someone else to form that "we" with. Maybe even start leading a new group of people who are dedicated to living a similar lifestyle as you. Stick with others who are like you. Rejoice in knowing you are not alone - it affirms that your choices weren't merely inferior to the opposing choice - that which your opposite may have took - and helps you keeping to look away from them.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I think most online socionics discourse over-romanticizes duality. You seem to have the right idea when you said it's about easy communication and being able to understand each other easily, etc.

I think duality is primarily about psychological compatibility due to shared values and opposing strengths. Duals theoretically have enough psychological compatibility to make for good communication. But even this can be affected by non-socionics factors, such as a language barrier. Duals also theoretically compensate for each other's weaknesses. In a long-term relationship, it can be helpful to have a partner who can cover your weaknesses and you theirs. Especially if you live together (or intend to) because you have to run a household, with all the everyday tasks that entails.

None of the above guarantees compatibility in non-socionics areas like those you mentioned. So duals are not always compatible with each other when non-socionics factors are taken into account. As you know, real life relationships are based not only on socionic compatibility but also on compatibility of lifestyles, desires, goals, etc. There may be some _correlations _to socionics type, but fundamentally, there is nothing about a certain type of information processing that _guarantees _one will live a certain lifestyle, have certain goals, etc.

When it comes to the compatibility factors you mentioned (religiosity, nontraditional relationships, unmarried relationships), I've found that age is a huge factor. Most people I know in my age range are either nonreligious or only nominally religious for example (I'm almost 30). Socionics type is not a big factor in that at least.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

I think enneagram also plays a big role in compatibility, especially the instincts. And maturity.
For example pair me with a SLE 3w4 sx/sp we will probably not be compatible.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> Are duals always compatible with each other? Duality only implies an easy communication between two people and a deep psychological connection with each other and being able to understand each other easily without words etc, but what if both duals are really different from each other?
> 
> Let's say if we have a dual pair with different religious beliefs, or if we have one dual who is polyamorous and the other is monogamous, or if we have one dual wanting to get married and the other doesn't believe in the idea of marriage, is the duality connection able to help overcome all these obstacles and sort out these differences naturally, or would the duals end up being incompatible due to these differences?


Of course they aren't always compatible and you basically answered your own question.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Stalin and Hitler were socionics duals, LSI and EIE, and look at what happened with them. Duals aren't always compatible and sometimes may become enemies. A lot depends on life's circumstances.

It is also so that socionics isn't the only typology out there determining personality traits. There are other typologies, like Big 5 for example, where one socionics dual could be high on Conscientiousness and the other one may be abysmally low on this score. It would be easy to predict that such duals will have conflicts over their differences in Conscientiousness.

However, removing every other factor you could expect duals to get along ideally.


----------

